

You don't really tell Twitter "what you are doing now" are you? - BorisBomega

Once upon a time we told Twitter what we did. Now we use Twitter to find out what to do. Or we don't use it at all. What are we supposed to use it for if it isn't to say what we are doing?
======
Tichy
It still works great for me for discovering new things going on in my city (if
people I follow tweet about them).

Also I do sometimes twitter what I am doing.

